# beards



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG name the composer by his beard!!!
http://www.classicfm.com/lifestyle/...aybuzz&pb_traffic_source=copy&utm_source=copy


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

It's quite sad that someone would make a quiz like that. It's downright tragic that I could probably correctly answer all/most of those questions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Should be in the Community Forum .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Should be in the Community Forum .


well it states composers.... not "community composers" so there!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> well it states composers.... not "community composers" so there!


 ok just Kidding


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

9 out of 10, I'm disappointed at the low score


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Um, sorry, I thought this thread was going in a different direction about composers...sorry (backs out quietly).


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

My wife showed me this quiz on her iPhone yesterday after she had gotten three of the ten right. I took a quick glance at each picture and got 8 correctly. Rather silly if I may say so.


----------

